# You'll never, ever believe it!



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It was THIS big!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHA! TOO cute. Was he talking about the "one that got away?"


----------



## Kristie42 (Jan 4, 2011)

That is too cute! Lol!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

lol I love it!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She's probably talking about the dog she hears barking outside when we do a potty run. She hears the dog bark (it's Heidi next door who weighs all of 30 lbs) and hightails it for the front door to go back into the house.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I think she is saying I LOVE YOU this much!!! Cute picture....


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

What a great picture!! Love it!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Simply adorable!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

ROTFL!!!! That is WAY too cute! What a cute little foster pup you have there!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

ROFLO!!!!

Perfect caption, that's funny!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

So cute! Great caption.


----------



## aem82 (Jan 12, 2011)

This is so, so cute! Love it!


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

ROFL! SOOOO great!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is adorable.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

That pic just made my day!! What a great shot and cute puppy!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

now THAT is adorable!!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

brilliant. Best caption ever!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

that is such a cute puppt and an even cuter pic!!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

fun capture!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Danny looks pretty shocked! He must believe her!


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Awwww she's SO CUTE!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> Danny looks pretty shocked! He must believe her!


Well, he is my chicken butt, you know. He looks like he's turning tail to run!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Either that or your other dog asked her how big she is. Cute picture!


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

OMG.... that is the funniest thing I have ever seen. SOOOOO cute!


----------



## ozzybeam2006 (Apr 8, 2012)

*Searching for my Dog!*

Fostermom! Please Please contact me! I am a graduate student in greenville, NC - thank you!
Anne 2527145268


----------

